# Amount of all meat food for puppy



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Kylie is 10 weeks old, 3 1/2 lbs now and I'm feeding him a cooked all meat diet with Wysongs Call of the wild.
http://www.wysong.net/products/cotw-dog-cat-supplement.php

I feed 3 oz of food per day -1 oz at breakfast, lunch and dinner.

Is this the right amount for an all meat diet?

Thanks!


----------

